# Lens profile correction



## maltje (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm looking for a correction for the fuji X10,I can't find it.

Kind regards.


----------



## wblink (Jun 26, 2013)

Nor do I: it isn't there (yet?).


----------



## Bryan Conner (Jun 26, 2013)

I believe that the X10 lens correction is included in the image metadata (from Fuji) and is automatically utilized by Lightroom and the adjustments are automatically applied.  You do not have a choice to turn this on or off.  I could be wrong, but I believe this to be the case.  Have you tried opening your images in another raw converter that gives you the choice to turn lens corrections on Fuji X10 images on or off?


----------

